

Ask HN: advice for someone losing motivation - lekvdni

I am a self-taught developer, creating software is my passion and I
strive to progress in it.<p>My current workplace has brilliant people, but they&#x27;re not heard and
most of them leave after a while. I want to feel like I&#x27;m contributing
to something but lately I feel my talents are wasted.<p>I heard around here that if you are the smartest one in a room, you
are in the wrong room. While I&#x27;m not the smartest one around,
everyone&#x27;s undermined to fit as the next replaceable wheel.<p>I&#x27;m not there only for the paycheck, but also for the products, human
interactions and to learn. It seems I care too much for such a place.<p>There are some people I am still learning from, but the longer I work
there, the worse my motivation to do anything in general.<p>I think I&#x27;ll simply resign and take some time for me far from this
overtime filled place...<p>Then, maybe I&#x27;ll try going to university(Stanford, MIT ?) in hopes of
doing research or I&#x27;ll simply look for another job which does not care 
about me not having a decree.<p>I don&#x27;t know what to ask... but I&#x27;d appreciate some input
======
jaredklewis
It feels like you're fishing to be told: quit, follow your dream, but here's
some practical advice.

If you don't have a relevant degree, getting another job might take time.
Unless you're not worried at all about your finances were you to not have work
for around 12 months or so (to be safe), resigning now has some risk.

But there's no reason why you can't look for another job and/or apply to
schools while employed at your current job. So why not dust off the resume,
start looking for a new opportunity, and see what comes up?

~~~
lekvdni
Thanks, and yes: I could live for more than a year without a job without being
worried. I really don't spend much money on anything but food anyway

